# Just Bought A Minolta XT Si...



## jakebot (Sep 20, 2014)

I paid $25 (Canadian dollars) for a fully functioning Minolta XT Si 35mm film camera with AF 28-80 lens, a roll of film, and a pretty nice bag. I'm BRAND new to film photography, but this seemed like a pretty good deal to me.

Just wondering if I actually scored a pretty good deal or if this is kind of standard pricing for this item. Does anybody know?


----------



## PWhite214 (Sep 20, 2014)

Not a bad price.  Ebay US has one listed at 39 USD, plus shipping to the buyer's location.  
I have and use Minolta Maxxum film cameras, which is why I bought Sony Digital, all my old Minolta Maxxum 'MA' lenses are compatible with all but the newest Sony digital bodies.
That model uses CR2 batteries, which can be hard to find and somewhat expensive.  Rechargeable CR2 batteries and chargers are available, just search EBAY.
The manual can be found here:  Konica Minolta Maxxum XTsi

Phil


----------



## jakebot (Sep 20, 2014)

Phil,

Thanks for the information. Ya I went to buy some CR2 batteries and they are pretty damn expensive. I will definitely look into the rechargeable setup on ebay. Thanks again!

Jake


----------



## dubiousone (Sep 24, 2014)

jakebot said:


> I paid $25 (Canadian dollars) for a fully functioning Minolta XT Si 35mm film camera with AF 28-80 lens, a roll of film, and a pretty nice bag. I'm BRAND new to film photography, but this seemed like a pretty good deal to me.
> 
> Just wondering if I actually scored a pretty good deal or if this is kind of standard pricing for this item. Does anybody know?



 I had an StSi and was surprised how good it was! I had the same lens but a Sigma. I didn't keep it; I figured some student could use it. (Besides, Canon, Nikon, Pentax in film and DSLR I didn't NEED another system!)


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 24, 2014)

I used to have one of those.

Good luck and have fun.


----------

